# Vaginitis in females



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

DaisyMay's mom said:


> Hi all. My 10 week old female puppy was diagnosed with vaginitis last week at the vet. She is on amoxicillin and pees constantly (i take her out every 30-45 mins). She is also always licking down there. Has anyone experienced this with a young female puppy? The vet says its very common among young puppies. The vet also found coccidia which she most likely got from her mom or littermates. It gives them diarrhea and loose stools. Thanks!:wave:


Where did you get her from? Coccidia can be dangerous in very young dogs and can often indicate the dogs infected were kept in less than clean environments. Here's some info for you on coccidia:

Coccidia

Pls keep us posted on your sweet baby.....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Our Geddy came home with Vaginitis as well. We treated her for a few weeks with drugs... then decided to stop the drugs and home that her own immune system would pick up and fight it. She's now 6 months old, and it's gotten a lot better. After we quit the drugs we just wiped her (with baby wipes) after every urination. However, we do believe that she still has it. I did some reseach on line (it's limited what you can find). And what I found said that vaginitis can not be treated with drugs as it's not a virus, but a natural sloughing off of cells. I also read that some dogs get it because they have an "innie" instead of a normal vulva. It suggested that we let her go thru her first heat before we spay b/c the hormones from a heat will help to "pop" her vulva out to normal. It went on to say that to spay her before her first heat could lead to a lifetime of UTI's and incontenence. 

So that's where we are at now... waiting to see... 

Here is a link, so you know what I mean...
In's and Out's of Puppy Vulvas

Good luck with your girl... I hope she can get rid of it on her own!

Sandra


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Both my girls had this early on....the vet said it was very cmmon in large breed females. I had _never_ seen it before in my terrier pups. He gave me a betadine wash to use twice a day and basically Neosporin ointment.
They didn't prescribe antibiotics, nor did my girls have any urinary probs. It went away at about 4-5 months. It'll get better....:crossfing


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell had it also at about that age. The vet said that it is common in pups and sometimes does not go away until they are spayed. They treated it with a strong antibiotic (flagyl) which is the same drug used to treat it in women and little girls. It is a bacterial imbalance. It can often take a second round of antibiotics also. Did they also test her urine? Because the peeing may indicate a UTI a few days after the vaginosis diagnosis Tinkerbell peed on the kitchen floor and there were a few spots of blood. That was the only time there was any blood so we took her back in, they tested her urine and they added an antibiotic for a UTI. 2 weeks later back in a quick urine check showed it was almost gone (they showed me both sets of results) So we went another course of antibiotics and they shaved that area a little (this was done because sometiems the hair that is supposed to direct things gets going the wrong way and causes a bacteria problem) and then it was gone. We have not had a problem since and we had her spayed at 5 months.

The vet did say that if it didn't clear up there was a few other things to look at to see if there was a reason for it. But we didn't have to go that route. My old boss had an older dog that had as she got past 10 years old had a chronic vaginosis problem and they started to use OTC Monistat cream every 7 - 10 days and no problem.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

moverking said:


> Both my girls had this early on....the vet said it was very cmmon in large breed females. I had _never_ seen it before in my terrier pups. He gave me a betadine wash to use twice a day and basically Neosporin ointment.
> They didn't prescribe antibiotics, nor did my girls have any urinary probs. It went away at about 4-5 months. It'll get better....:crossfing


It is more common in large breeds because when they squat if you watch them they are often sitting in their little puddle which puts all the bacteria right where it shouldn't be. Their little legs aren't quite long enough for the weight of their body. That changes pretty quick though!


----------



## DaisyMay's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Hi all. Thanks for your input. We got Daisy from a reputable breeder in Indiana. She has been on amoxicillin for a week now and i haven't seen much of an improvement.Glad to know that this is a common problem though. :wave:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

DaisyMay's mom said:


> Hi all. Thanks for your input. We got Daisy from a reputable breeder in Indiana. She has been on amoxicillin for a week now and i haven't seen much of an improvement.Glad to know that this is a common problem though. :wave:


If you haven't seen an improvement I'd call the vet. My vet told me that I should see an improvement in a day or 2 and I did. We went from why is she still having so many accidents..to being housebroke and no accidents in 2 -3 days.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, I never thought about the squatting thing! My vet said the discharge was not indicative of an infection, always, and unless they developed UTI or other symptoms he wouldn't treat with Abx. So I scrubbed frequently and it went away on its own...with BOTH girls! Hmmmm, we learn so much from each other, don't we?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

moverking said:


> Well, I never thought about the squatting thing! My vet said the discharge was not indicative of an infection, always, and unless they developed UTI or other symptoms he wouldn't treat with Abx. So I scrubbed frequently and it went away on its own...with BOTH girls! Hmmmm, we learn so much from each other, don't we?


yes we do, and it is the same thing that little girls get when they start going by themselves and even infants get. Some bodies are just better at fighting it off. And some poor souls just get slammed with it and don't even have a chance.


----------



## Paige2007 (Jan 7, 2016)

DaisyMay's mom said:


> Hi all. My 10 week old female puppy was diagnosed with vaginitis last week at the vet. She is on amoxicillin and pees constantly (i take her out every 30-45 mins). She is also always licking down there. Has anyone experienced this with a young female puppy? The vet says its very common among young puppies. The vet also found coccidia which she most likely got from her mom or littermates. It gives them diarrhea and loose stools. Thanks!👋


Hello, I'm having similar issues with my 3month old, has been peeing constantly since picking her up. I've had her to the vet and she was diagnosed with a UTI..however, the constant peeing is still happening. Vet thinks it could be an ectopic ureter..which means surgery. Have a look at this, it's diagnosed via ultrasound.


----------

